
FFFFOUND is closing down - achairapart
http://ffffound.com/
======
qubex
What a massive pity. I really enjoyed seeing the irreverent but semi-curated
imagery that got uploaded there (though, truth be told, Tumblr has been
scratching that itch for me of late).

Farewell.

~~~
jrlocke
As a fan of FFFFOUND and a neofyte of Tumblr, any specific blogs I should be
reading?

